# Angeln Nähe Enschede



## hanshans123 (8. November 2014)

Moin moin,

ich wohne in Rheine und möchte die nächsten Wochenenden in Holland angeln gehen. Ich hab den großen Vispas und möchte Hecht, Zander und Barsch angeln.
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, wo es sich lohnt hinzufahren? Nach Enschede wäre es nur eine Katzensprung. Gibt es dort in der Nähe etwas?
Gruß


----------



## Dieter1952 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

_Probiere es mal im Omleidigskanaal, in der Nähe von Denekamp. Keine Riesen aber ein guter Hecht ist immer drin. Ist über die A30 von Rheine aus schnell zu erreichen. Und bitte die Hechte zurück setzen!
_
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Omleidingskanaal,+Niederlande/@52.366909,7.0330878,7z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x47b818803d97a609:0xa509da7f3f1bba05


----------



## zanderzone (9. November 2014)

Moin!

Fahre auf keinen Fall nach Denekamp! Ich wohne davon 5 min entfernt und kann dir sagen: da geht nix!!

Im Twentekanal in Enschede kann man nen Zander erwischen, oder du fährst zur Ijssel! An der Ijssel habe ich in den letzten Wochen über 100 Zander gefangen!! Um ganz genau zu sein 109! Und ich war nur vier mal dort! 
Aber dann jetzt hin und nicht nicht zwei oder drei Wochen warten!!


----------



## Dieter1952 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

_Natürlich wird er im Dinkelland keine 100 Zander fangen aber die Möglichkeit dort einen guten Hecht zu fangen ist wesentlich größer als z. B. in der Ems._


----------



## zanderzone (10. November 2014)

Da hast du recht, aber ich würde doch nicht aus Rheine an den kleinen, nicht vielversprechenden Kanal fahren. 
Da is et so tot gefischt, das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen!!


----------



## Bronco84 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

Ich war auch gestern kurz am Omleidingskanal. Wahnsinn wie viel angler dort waren.


----------



## Dieter1952 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*



Bronco84 schrieb:


> Ich war auch gestern kurz am Omleidingskanal. Wahnsinn wie viel angler dort waren.



_Und Fische?_


----------



## hanshans123 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

Also ich war heute am Twentekanal. Viele Kanus, keine Angler. Sind dann zur Ijssel. Haben zu Zweit in 7 Stunden einen Döbel gefangen. Viele Angler fahren da mit Boot rum und angeln vertikal.


----------



## zanderzone (18. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

Ob vertikal, oder nicht! Die beißen jetzt an der Ijssel..


----------



## roofvis (20. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

War bei den 109 Zandern auch ein maßiger dabei?


----------



## mr-echolot (21. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*



roofvis schrieb:


> War bei den 109 Zandern auch ein maßiger dabei?



Bestimmt*,alle über einen Meter #d|uhoh:* 



Gruss,mr-echolot


----------



## phirania (21. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

Oder sind die gerade neu eingesetzt worden.?:q:q:q


----------



## open (25. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

109 Zander ist schon heftig! 
Ich glaube, ich muss da auch mal hin ! ich komme aus Bevergern! 
Würde gerne euch nächstenmal anschliessen.


----------



## Kanalkopp (26. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

Abend!
An der Ijssel würd ich auch gerne mal mit Gufi angeln. Weiß nur noch nicht wo genau, da ich kein Boot habe! :q


----------



## Snoeky (26. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

Jede Buhne ist es wert befischt zu werden :vik:


----------



## zorra (26. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*



Kanalkopp schrieb:


> Abend!
> An der Ijssel würd ich auch gerne mal mit Gufi angeln. Weiß nur noch nicht wo genau, da ich kein Boot habe! :q


...einfach hinfahren...so sind wir vor 40Jahre auch angefangen..Boot brauchste nicht..Petri Heil
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (27. November 2014)

Viele gute dabei, aber natürlich auch viele kleine! In Holland wird nicht besetzt und schon gar nicht die Ijssel! Was manche Leute denken?!?!


----------



## Kanalkopp (27. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

Ich habe ja den Vispas...
Kann ich damit an der Ijssel z.B in Deventer usw. angeln?
Oder sind dort die Strecken auch in Vereine aufgeteilt? Wenn ja, wie finde ich es am besten heraus ohne dort ärger zu bekommen?


----------



## Stacheljäger (27. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

@ Kanalkopp

Du darfst mit dem Vispas die Ijssel in Deventer beangeln.
Nur bei Havenbereichen wie z.B. in Zutphen muss man aufpassen.
Diese sind oft dem ansässigen Verein zugeteilt. Kann man aber
alles dem Visplanner entnehmen.

gr. Stacheljäger


----------



## Kanalkopp (27. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

Danke dir ich werde mich mal mehr mit den Visplanner auseinandersetzen müssen...
Eine Frage zum Gerät... Wie angelt ihr an der Ijssel? Reicht es mit einer 2,40m Spinnrute aus in den Buhnen? Ich dachte so an 12-15g Jig´s. Ich kenne bisher nur die Kanal und See Angelei, sowie an kleinen Flüssen... Würde mich mal über ein paar Angaben eures Gerätes freuen.

mfg Kanalkopp


----------



## Stacheljäger (27. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

Also ich angel da mit einer 2.70 m Rute.
Mit 12- 15 gr. Jigs wirst dort keine Freude haben.
Wegen der starken Strömung nehme ich da immer
21gr. Jigs mit einer Rute von 15 - 50gr. Wurfgewicht.


----------



## zorra (27. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

...die Prallseite angel ich mit 14-17gr....die Stromabseite von 14-21gr je nach Strömung und Wasserstand....Rutenläge da hat jeder seins....2,40-3,00m geht eigentlich.
gr.zorra


----------



## Kanalkopp (27. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

Super Ich danke euch 

Bin gespannt wann ich es mal dahin schaffe wird sehr ungewohnt sein


----------



## Bronco84 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Angeln Nähe Enschede*

Und als kleiner extra tipp :

Immer nen kleinen Blinker oder spinner dabei haben falls man mal in den Genuss kommt die Rapfen jagen zu sehen oder in der Buhne was an der Oberfläche rauben sieht. Hat stacheljäger und mir schon mal den tag gerettet.;-).


----------

